# Turkey Call



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I would like to start turkey hunting this comming spring. If there were a couple of calls you would recommend learning, what would they be? I went to Bass Pro today to look at calls. I quickly became quickly overwhelmed...box calls, slate calls, mouth calls, crow calls, and owl calls....then of course there are all of the different sounds they make. I am not planning on becomming an expert this winter, I just want a couple of basic calls that I can practice throughout the winter. My wife and daughter would love watching tv to the sounds of gobbling turkey's.:lol:

Any recs would be appreciated.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

For starters I would start out with a box call as they are easy to master. There are many good brands. I still use the Roger Latham box that was my first turkey call purchase ever, just wish I had kept track of the number birds it has called in over the last 27 years 

Second would be a slate or glass call. 

Diaphrams are great calls but for some people they are difficult to master. I am speaking from experiance as it took me years to feel confident using one. Back in 1980 I kept my outdoor writer in stitches on a 3 hour trip to a turkey seminar and back with my gaggin and squaking and almost puking.

You are lucky you live close to BPS so you can try out calls to see what suits your fancy


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

I personally may lean more toward a "pot" call over a box call. Pot call is the (generally) round call with a striker - usually glass, slate, crystal, aluminum, or combination of each. In my opinion it isn't any harder to learn than the box call and benefits from more versatility - ability to make a bigger variety of calls. However, the box, in the hands of the right person and with plenty of practice, sounds spectacular. Diaphragms - I love my diaphragm calls. Multibeard pretty much said it - it sure takes MUCH more practice (an no latex allergy!) to get to be able just be even somewhat functional on them. Gagging is commonplace in almost all beginners but with patience and time that will pass. For the record, my first turkey season was spring 2007. I bought my first diaphragm call late October or early November 2006. I practiced every day back and forth to work but it was a solid week before the gagging passed completely. Within a couple of days I could make some squeaks but it was a couple of weeks before my yelps were anywhere in the ball park. It was weeks and weeks of practice before I felt I was sounding pretty good. I had a successful spring hunt as well.

What does all this mean? Ask a 100 guys and you'll get 100 different approaches to calling. There are some very basic things everyone does but you need to get in and find out what works best for you. For me its a diaphragm. I know a seasoned hunter that never carries a diaphragm and relies 90% on a box call then a pot call. My #1 piece of advice - just because one call is $20 more than another doesn't make it any better. Matter of fact, my most expensive box call is a piece of junk in my opinion! Lesson learned. Practice practice PRACTICE on whatever call you get will lead to successful and good calling - no call will get the job done if you don't know how to use it. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Root stumbler (Oct 16, 2007)

In my opion, the easiest call to learn to use would be the push-button yelper box. If you can push a button with your finger you can use this call. It only takes a little practice the get the sound of a excited hen down. A couple of quick hits on the button will make the cutting sounds that really gets ol' Tom revved up.
My favorite call is the diaphram but is does take a LOT of practice. The greatest advantage to using a diaphram is that it's hands free.

Good luck next spring!


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I see a couple of people mentioned mouth calls. Arn't there different kinds? I dont' mean brands, but the different types. I remember watching a turkey show and they said something like "one mouth call is easier to learn than the other....however, the difficult one was more versitile".


----------



## Swizel Chest (Aug 3, 2007)

The smaller diaphram calls to me are much easier to work. I am certainly no master. Also there are CD's by Primos and even Ray Eye that will really help. I bought a 3 diaphram pack that came with a CD from Primos and that helped Bachflock and I learn the way to make basic calls. They tell you everything from how to hold the diaphram in your mouth to what words make the correct sounds. It is worth the money.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

My first call was a fatal attraction slate call from A-way outdoors. I would recommend going to there website and check out their calls, I would also recommend getting the "Turkey Tech" video. Great for beginners.

www.awayhunting.com

Plus it's a michigan company to support. There are many great call makers out there. The push button call is the easiest to master and it works great. Be careful you'll start with one call then another then another (it's addicting) . 

Good Luck.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Root stumbler makes a good point. If you want a good, very basic call to get started the push-button yelper is a good one. Somewhat limited but it lacks there it makes up in ease. 

Different kinds of diaphrams: Someone may disagree but every diaphram out there operates off the same basic principal - air across a reed. Various call makers have made attempts to make it easier to learn or add variations in design to change the tone, etc, but there is no change in the that basic operation. For example, Primo's came out with the "Sonic Dome" series where the idea behind the "dome" was to help the call set properly in the roof of the mouth. Some don't like it, some do. Several makers have a double or stacked frame (versus a single frame) - again its a matter of trying something and finding what works for you. If you decide to try a diaphram - go with a basic single reed call. Great place to start. Once you get the hang of it try something with a double reed, etc. Swizel mentioned a couple of CD's. There are a lot out there - I did like the way Primos explained how to make the calls but I am sure there are others out there just as good.

Hope that helps.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I started out in my first season in the late '70s with one box call (a Primos Graphite Prospector) and a pair of push-button calls (Knight and Hale Fighting Purrs). Both were easy to use without much practice.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

One call that you mentioned in your 1st post that no one brought up is the crow call. This works great as a locater. Last year I hit a crow call and immediately had a tom talking back. He was soon called in with a mouth call and some hen decoys, and shot at 45yards. I would buy a couple mouth calls and just practice with them while you drive. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

On a side note, crows are fun to hunt too,so it is good for more than a turkey locater.


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I apprecaite all the advice! However, I am looking for the call that gaurentee's turkey's with limitied work.:lol: Just kidding.

I already have a box call. I'll probably end up getting a diaphragm. I have 35 minute drive to work. Great time to practice.

Am I correct in thinking a box call when I cant see them..far off or trying to find them. Diaphragm when I can....keeps your hands from moving?

My friend has used a slate, but it seems the box call is louder. Birds further away will hear the box??? Or am I way off base?


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Sounds like you're on the right track to me. You can get some decent volume out of a slate but in general you'll get more volume out of the box, call for call. The box call wil require movement which is a bad thing when the birds are in close. Some of the push button calls, however, can be mounted right on the gun so much of the movement can be masked depending upon where they approach from. Me - back to the diaphrams when they are close in.

Locators - I called in all sorts of crows this past spring but couldn't get a bird to shock gobble. I have the feeling, however, they were so accustom to the crows they just didn't react to it. They did frequently gobble to geese when they flew over so I might take along a goose call next spring. They also shock gobbled to coyotes but then you can get into the arguement that they view coyotes as predators (obvious) and will head the other way. I'd say that is a possiblity but if you're not hammering them hard with the coyote call, once located, you'd be fine. Haven't tested that theory... Listen to what they react to and follow suit. That'll be your best bet.


----------

